# Panasonic DX-4000...just bought it!



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

OK @juvela  Roger. You were worried because it had been days since I posted a bike until yesterday, when I posted the Centurion Turbo. So how about now..._*less*_ than 24 hours!!

I just got home with an all original, close to mint, Panasonic DX-4000 that was pampered its whole life. The attached first 4 photos are what the owner had posted, and because it's raining here right now I can't take my own photos. When the weather clears, I'll take pictures and tell what a wonderful guy I purchased the bike from. Until then...


----------



## juvela (Jul 8, 2019)

-----

...*and *its even big eno' that ye shall not need a foot of pillar shewing whenst ye rideth it!

"make way for the Matupoopa!"  

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

Rain stopped, so...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

And more...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

Well, here I have an all original, 1 owner, house kept DX-4000...in MY SIZE frame!

The owner lives about 50-60 miles East from my house, but said he had work that was bringing him about 3 miles from my house...so he brought it with him to save me a trip. What a guy!! And he was very happy knowing it was going to someone who would appreciate it the way he did.

Originally he had it listed as a 1985 model (which is when he remembers buying it new), but the serial number and catalog pages I found make it a 1981 model. If I'm wrong, please correct me!

Anyway, a Super nice guy who gave me a Super nice price...$100...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> ...*and *its even big eno' that ye shall not need a foot of pillar shewing whenst ye rideth it!
> 
> ...




I don't know if _I find_ the bikes...or if they have a way of finding me...


----------



## juvela (Jul 8, 2019)

-----

...you should definitely get some money back for that missing oil hole clip...

-----


----------



## Oilit (Jul 8, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Well, here I have an all original, 1 owner, house kept DX-4000...in MY SIZE frame!
> 
> The owner lives about 50-60 miles East from my house, but said he had work that was bringing him about 3 miles from my house...so he brought it with him to save me a trip. What a guy!! And he was very happy knowing it was going to someone who would appreciate it the way he did.
> 
> ...



I notice that the head badge has a "2061" stamp on it. I wonder if this is like the Schwinn head badge stamps, the 206th day of 1981?


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> ...you should definitely get some money back for that missing oil hole clip...
> 
> -----




Lol...I was waiting for someone to notice that! Figures it was you!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

Oilit said:


> I notice that the head badge has a "2061" stamp on it. I wonder if this is like the Schwinn head badge stamps, the 206th day of 1981?




I was thinking the same thing when I saw that. It does make sense, though, to do it like that.

fred


----------



## juvela (Jul 8, 2019)

------

...now all we need is for Metacortex to chime in stating that Mat%#@ta prints them up years in advance...  

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2019)

-----

Your industry paid off just right this time.   

You completed Señor ACER-MEX exactly in time so as to be able to get immediately to work on the Shogunate & Matsu%$#ta San.

Thought whilst shaving - "Nostro Don Federico is just about ready for yet another sacred mountain."

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Your industry paid off just right this time.
> 
> ...




Acer-Mex is done...Matsu is almost done...Shoguns have both been Sold...Centurion Turbo is next in line for detailing! . So yes...ready for another Toy to play with!


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice Score, once again!!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 12, 2019)

Love that Shimano 600 Arabesque gruppo! One of the more elegant gruppos next to Campy


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2019)

All done...with the exception of a few spots I see I missed...!~@#$%^&*...

I did change out the water bottle holder to a chrome one that looks nicer with all the polished alloy and chrome on the bike. Not bad for a 38 year old bike!! 

BTW...look at the 12-speed decal on the top tube near the saddle. Paint had chipped off, revealing a chrome frame beneath, in case anyone didn't know this.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Tim s (Jul 31, 2019)

The bike looks beautiful. That is a color I have been seeking for a while and you have done a great job detailing the bike. Tim


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 3, 2019)

The pictutes look great, too!  Joe


----------



## HARPO (Apr 9, 2020)

I changed out the saddle for a_ much more_ comfortable Specialized Body Geometry. I have one on pretty much all of my road bikes.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 9, 2020)

It is beautiful. You know who to call first when you go to sell it. Me!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 10, 2020)

Tim s said:


> It is beautiful. You know who to call first when you go to sell it. Me!




Yes, you don't see this model to often, especially in this shape...and size!


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 22, 2020)

Beautiful bike! I love the Arabesque group set!!!


----------

